# Biggest congratulations to the Security Services



## cptrayes (16 August 2012)

I think the biggest congratulations for the Olympics 2012 should go to MI5, MI6 and the Police.

They were faced with keeping an enormous number of people safe in dozens of different locations during weeks of what must have been the most attractive terrorist target in living memory. Most of the terrorist organisations in the world must have had their eyes on disrupting the Olympics.

What did we get? Not one single incident of the tiniest scale. 

Congratulations to all our Security Services, heaven knows what you were doing behind the scenes on our behalf over the last couple of years to achieve that result, but well done all of you, and thankyou!


----------



## Penny Less (17 August 2012)

Hear! Hear !  Wonder too how many of the  GP4  workforce or whatever they were called actually turned up in the end!


----------



## Superhot (17 August 2012)

Absolutely!!!  They were great.


----------



## Faithkat (19 August 2012)

well, most of the G4S that I encountered at Greenwich Park couldn't speak English but I agree about our security forces.

These pics are of the Thames at Greenwich:
one of the Pumas that patrolled, with Police boat .  The tower in the background is the other end of the skycam 
	
	
		
		
	


	





and one of the secret squirrel police ribs that zoomed up and down at regular intervals (it was going so fast I almost missed it!)


----------



## Xander (19 August 2012)

Seconded (and thirded?). They were brilliant to work with, as were the police (thanks for the pin badge chaps ). We only had one G4S guy on our team and he was OK but possibly a little brusque. All the other ones I met were nice enough to be fair, but they were guarding stuff away from the public areas.


----------

